# Wählt das beste PC Rennspiel...:-)



## Batze (27. Juni 2015)

*Wählt das beste PC Rennspiel...*

Also, da ich ja ein Großer Racing Fan bin habe ich mir mal folgendes gedacht.

Das Forum muss ja mal wieder mit neuen Tops gefüllt werden. Hihi

Also:
Jeder darf 5 Rennspiele nennen die er selbst für sich als Nr. 1-5 am besten findet.
Jedes genannte Rennspiel bekommt 0,5 Punkte. 
Das Rennspiel was man als seinen persönlichen Top Favoriten nennt bekommt 1 Vollen Punkt.

So nach und nach kommt eine Liste zusammen, die ich hier immer mal wieder aktualisiere.

Dann haben wir unsere PCG Racing Game Top List. Hoffe ich mal
Alles ohne Hype irgendwelcher Titel und Vorschläge und anderen eventuellen Irreführungen.

*Und hoffe noch mehr, das ganz viele mitmachen*.

_*Es dürfen nur Titel genannt werden die auf PC erschienen sind, also Forza und Gran Turismo z.B.  fallen leider weg.*_

Dann fange ich mal an, und schreibe als Beispiel die Punkte dahinter..
Wer will kann seine Auflistung natürlich auch begründen, muss aber nicht sein.

1.Grand Prix Legends ..............1 Punkt.
2.Need for Speed Porsche....0,5Punkte
3.GTR 2.................................0,5 Punkte
4.Assetto Corsa.....................0,5 Punkte
5.Dirt Rally.............................0,5 Punkte


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine kleine Begründung, meiner Top 5.

GPL ist das  Racing Game für alle die die ultimative Herausforderung suchen. Simuliert wird die Formel 1 des Jahres 1967. Ohne Spoiler, ohne Heckflügel, ohne abs, ohne, einfach ohne nichts. Rennfeeling Pur.
Und das nicht nur vom Sagen. Die Physik, und das ist das entscheidende, sucht auch heute noch seines gleichen, oder sagen wir mal, bis heute unerreicht. Es ist nicht künstlich auf schwer gemacht, wie bei so einigen heutigen Spielen, die sich dann Simulation nennen
Deshalb für mich immer noch die Nr.1 aller Racing Games. Auch wenn es schon so alt ist (Release 1989). Wer mal reinschnuppern will, es gibt auch heute noch eine mehr als umfangreiche Demo die auch auf W7 läuft.

NfS Porsche. Als Porsche Fan. das R Game schlechthin. Das schöne an dem Spiel, man fängt ganz unten an und klettert langsam die Porsche Leiter Hoch. Damals auch gar nicht so einfach zu meistern. Sowas nennt man Karriere Modus. Top.

GTR 2. Für mich der Nachfolger von GPL. Alles ist dabei. Karriere Modus, Top Autos, Top Renn Strecken, Super Modbarkeit, Top Realismus. Alles an diesem Spiel ist einfach Top und durch eine riesen Community (Bierbuden) gibt es hunderte von Strecken und Autos und Mods und.und. und...... ein Top Racing Game.

Assetto Corsa. Habe ich drin, weil es in der heutigen Zeit ganz ganz wenig echte Top alternativen zu ehemaligen Racing, also ich meine jetzt Sim Racing Games gibt. Das Fahr verhalten ist sehr gut am echten angebunden. Die Autos fühlen sich wirklich fast perfekt an. Das gute aber, warum ich es drin habe, ist die Community und die Möglichkeit des Moddings. Auch ist es möglich, das ist in der heutigen Zeit eh ein Novum, eigene Server auf zu setzen wo Clubs ihre Rennen führen. Top.

Dirt Rally. Das erste Game was ich als Early Access mir gekauft habe, und ich bin begeistert. Hammer schwer. Tolle Autos. Tolle Strecken. Und nach jedem Patch kommt wirklich toll was dazu. Und auch jetzt schon in der Früh Early Access Phase läuft das Spiel total Rund. Kein Absturz bis jetzt, es läuft flüssig auch mit mittlerer Hardware. Online Modus ist aktiv und funktioniert. Wenn das Spiel fertig ist, dann wird es das Top Racing Game sein wovon alle Rally Fans geträumt haben.

So, das meine Erklärung zu meinen Top 5.

Wie auch bei euch, ich hätte gern mehr aufgezählt, aber man muss ja mal eine Linie ziehen. Bei mir gibt es bestimmt noch 5 R Games die es unter die Top 4-5 gebracht hätten, auch zu Arcade Racern bin ich sehr aufgeschlossen und da gibt es Super Klasse Racer, aber für meine Top 5 kam da nichts in Frage.  Meine Auswahl war schwer.

So, jetzt seid Ihr dran.



Update 03.07
_*Momentane Rang Liste, (bis Post Nr. #43 aktuell)07.08.2015:*_



*Platz**Spiel**Punkte*1Project Cars52Assetto Corsa43Dirt Rally33Grand Prix Legends34Dirt 32,54Richard Burns Rally2,55GTR 225NfS Posche26DTM Race Driver 31,56GT Legends1,56NfS Underground 21,57Collin McRay Rally 217F1 201017Grand Prix 417iRacing17Live for Speed17NfS Most Wanted 117NfS Shift17NfS Underground 117Trackmania17Trackmania 2 Canyon17Trackmania United Forever18BMW M3 Challenge0,58Colin McRae Rally0,58DethKarz0,58DTM Race Driver 20,58Euro Truck Simulator 20,58F1 20130,58Game Stock Car Extreme0,58Grand Prix 30,58GTR 10,58Insane 10,58Insane 20,58NASCAR Racing 20030,58NfS 20,58Race 070,58Race Driver:Grid0,58RaceRoom Racing Experience0,58Rfactor0,58Split Second Velo City0,58TOCA 20,58Trackmania Nations0,58Trackmania Sunrise0,5


----------



## Batze (30. Juni 2015)

Kann zu, interessiert wohl niemanden.

Na ok, war ein versuch Wert hier bissel mehr Leben ein zu hauchen.


----------



## luki0710 (30. Juni 2015)

Kann man auch weniger als 5 nennen?


----------



## Chemenu (30. Juni 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann zu, interessiert wohl niemanden.



Ich hatte den Thread noch nicht mal gesehen...


----------



## Shorty484 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich spiele leider sehr wenige Rennspiele, 3 Sück um genau zu sein. Die Reihenfolge wäre:

1. Dirt Rallye
2. Dirt 3
3. Projekt Cars

Mehr kann ich leider nicht nennen


----------



## Batze (30. Juni 2015)

Och ne, auf einmal kommen sie aus den Startlöchern. 

Waren immerhin >260 Klicks, ohne das jemand was gesagt hat.

1. Natürlich kann man auch weniger als 5 Nennen, auch nur 1 Reicht, das gibt dann eben volle Punktzahl für das Eine  Game was man Mag.
Auch weniger, ist doch egal...Das erste gibt 1 Punkt und bis zu 4 danach 0,5 Punkte. Wenn man nicht mehr Tops hat, ist doch ok.

Danke erstmal @Shorty484 für seine Nennungen. 

Wird in die Wertung mit aufgenommen.

Ich warte aber noch bis zur Aktualisierung bis ein wenig mehr zusammen gekommen ist.
*Momentan für Dirt Rally *

Eventuell geht es ja doch hier ein bissel weiter, also Stop erstmal mit dem Zu. Mal sehen was noch passiert.


----------



## luki0710 (30. Juni 2015)

Meine Wertung :
1)DTM Race Driver 3
2)Dirt Rallye (auch wenn wenig gespielt, liegt daran das mein Gamepad kaputt ist) 
3)Nfs Porsche


----------



## Batze (30. Juni 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Meine Wertung :
> 1)DTM Race Driver 3
> 2)Dirt Rallye (auch wenn wenig gespielt, liegt daran das mein Gamepad kaputt ist)
> 3)Nfs Porsche



1. Ehemaliges Top Racing Game mit Grandiosem Karriere Modus. Läuft leider Original nur unter XP wegen Kopierschutz.
2. Das musste mit Lenkrad spielen, der momentane Überflieger. Top. Deutschland Patch ist übrigens aktuell.
3. Was soll man dazu noch sagen.

Mein kleiner Kommentar zu deiner feinen Auflistung. 

Kleiner Überblick, sollte Dirt Rally in dieser Liste führen. .


----------



## BiJay (30. Juni 2015)

1. Need for Speed Underground 2

Gibt viele gute Need for Speed Teile, Underground 2 ist aber wahrscheinlich mein persönlicher Favorit. Underground 1 und Most Wanted wären auch weit oben dabei. Schicke Karren, Tuning, viele Rennmodi und super Handling. Leider wurde letzteres in den neueren Teilen verhunzt.

2. Trackmania United Forever

Ein weiteres super Arcade Rennspiel mit grandiosen Rennstrecken und sehr präzisem Fahrgefühl. Auch das einzige Rennspiel, wo mir sogar mal der Multiplayer gefiel.

3. Euro Truck Simulator 2

Ein Spiel zum relaxen und gemütlich durch die Gegend fahren. Hat auch eine Menge Features, die einem noch nach vielen Spielstunden bei der Stange halten. Ausnahmsweise mal ein gutes Simulator Spiel. 
/edit: LouisLoiselle merkt richtigerweise an, dass dies kein echtes Rennspiel ist. Ich lasse es trotzdem mal hier stehen.


----------



## Chemenu (30. Juni 2015)

*Nr.
**Spieletitel
**Punkte*1GT Legends1 2NASCAR Racing 2003 Season0,5
3Assetto Corsa
0,54TOCA 20,55Richard Burns Rally0,5


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juni 2015)

1. Project Cars = 1
2. Assetto Corsa = 0.5
3. GTR 2 = 0.5
4. F1 2010 = 0.5
5. Grand Prix 3 = 0.5



BiJay schrieb:


> 3. Euro Truck Simulator 2



Ein Rennspiel ist das aber nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2015)

Mir fällt es immer sehr schwer, eine bestimmte Rangfolge für Spiele festzulegen. Ich versuche es mal trotzdem:

Platz 1: Derzeit mit Abstand auf Platz 1 ist für mich *Assetto Corsa*. Gründe gibt es dafür viele:
   - Fahrzeug- und Streckenauswahl gefällt mir sehr gut (vor allem, da auch Straßenfahrzeuge dabei sind und die lasergescannten Strecken sehr akkurat wirken)
   - Der VR-Support ist rein von der Spielerfahrung her das beste, was ich je virtuell erlebt habe. Das noch fehlende Userinterface und die Performanceprobleme mit vielen Fahrzeugen auf der Strecke nicht so, aber ich bin ohnehin weniger Rennfahrer, als jemand, der einfach nur zum Spaß Fahrzeuge um die Strecken jagt.
   - Das Gesamtbild der Technik: Grafik, Sound, Fahrphysik usw. gab es jeweils alles in anderen Spielen schon mal besser, aber Assetto Corsa vereint diese Eigenschaften dennoch alle auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, auch wenn Project Cars bessere Grafik hat, R3E besseren Sound und Live for Speed/Game Stockcar Extreme etwas bessere Fahrphysik (zumindest soweit ich das als jemand beurteilen kann, der nie ein echtes Fahrzeug im Renntempo bewegt hat um einen Kurs bewegt hat)

Platz 2: *Live for Speed*. Gründe:
   - Fahrphysik
   - in allen Punkten nahezu perfekter VR-Support
   - Macht einfach Spaß trotz angestaubter Technik

Platz 3: *iRacing* (und das sage ich, obwohl ich es nie gespielt habe). Physik sieht sehr gut aus, Fahrzeug- und Streckenauswahl auch, aber das Herzstück, der Multiplayermodus, ist vermutlich unschlagbar im Rennsimulationsbereich. Nachteile: Regelmäßige Kosten, keine KI-Rennen und sehr auf amerikanische Strecken und Fahrzeuge zentrierter Content (wobei das inzwischen wohl besser geworden ist).

Platz 4: Ab jetzt fängt's an, für mich wirklich schwierig zu werden. *Project Cars* macht mir in letzter Zeit einigen Spaß, hat aber auch noch so seine Fehlerchen in Sachen Fahrphysik bei Straßenwagen und Force Feedback. *RaceRoom Racing Experience* wird auch immer besser, bietet sehr interessanten Content (sehr vollständige Pakete mit Gruppe 5 Wagen, 90er DTM, ADAC GT Masters usw.), hat aber noch technische Probleme bzw. Eigenschaften, die mir nicht gefallen. z. B. wird die Lenkradrotation nicht automatisch an das Fahrzeug angepasst, wie das z. B. bei Assetto Corsa, Live for Speed oder Project Cars der Fall ist. Das gleiche Problem hat auch *Game Stock Car Extreme*, das sich zusammen mit Project Cars und RaceRoom Experience für mich den vierten Platz teilt, weil es da sehr viel Open Wheeler Content gibt, der nicht so ganz mein Fall ist.

Platz 5: Hier könnte ich nen Würfel schmeißen und es käme irgendwas zwischen Hi-Octane (reine Nostalgie, würde ich es heute zum ersten Mal spielen, wäre es wohl nicht einmal in den Top 50), Test Drive Unlimited, Trackmania, Race Driver Grid, *Colin McRae Dirt*, Need for Speed 1 bis 5 + Underground 2 heraus ... ich werde hier einfach mal eins zufällig fett markieren, das ist meine Nummer 5.


Wahrscheinlich hab ich irgendeins völlig vergessen, aber ein Spiel, das ich einfach so mal vergesse, ist wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht so gut, dass es in meine Top 5 käme. Sicher gibt es auch noch ein paar sehr gute, z. B. rFactor 1 & 2, GT Legends, Race 07 + Addons, GTR 1 & 2, Grand Prix Legends, Formula Truck, Richard Burns Rally und andere, die zwar sehr gut sind, aber die hab ich dann entweder gar nicht oder nicht genug gespielt, um sie wirklich beurteilen zu können. Ist an sich zwar auch bei iRacing der Fall, aber das Multiplayerkonzept, gepaart mit Hardcore-Simracing gefällt mir so gut, dass ich's einfach mit in die Liste aufnehmen musste.

*edit*

Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, wie ich es mit den Punkten regeln soll, da ich mich bei Platz 4 nicht auf einen einzelnen Titel einigen kann.

*nochmal edit*

Was die Punkte angeht: Ich hab mir dazu nochmal Gedanken gemacht und schmeiße mal Project Cars und Colin McRae Dirt raus und stelle meine Top 5 folgermaßen zusammen:

1. Assetto Corsa (1 Punkt)
2. Live for Speed (0,5 Punkte)
3. iRacing (0,5 Punkte)
4. Game Stock Car Extreme (0,5 Punkte)
5. RaceRoom Racing Experience (0,5 Punkte)


----------



## luki0710 (30. Juni 2015)

@Batze. Bald kannst du mal ein update rausbringen


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2015)

GPL 1,0
GTR 1/2
NFS Porsche
GTR Legends


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2015)

In meiner aktuellen Alltime-Favorit-List in Sachen Racern ist keine einzige echte Simulation dabei, ich bitte daher um Nachsicht. ^^

1. Trackmania 2: Canyon
2. Trackmania: Sunrise (um welches ich heute richtig trauere, bekomme ich es auf Win7 leider nicht zum Laufen, trotz Tipps im Netz )
3. Insane 1
4. DethKarz
4. Insane 2


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (30. Juni 2015)

1. Colin McRae Rally 2.0
2. Dirt Rally
3. NfS 2
4. Race 07
5. NfS Shift


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mir fällt es immer sehr schwer, eine bestimmte Rangfolge für Spiele festzulegen.



This. Ist auch der Grund, warum ich hier noch nichts gepostet habe,  aber ich versuche es dann auch mal. Also, Platz 1 ist mir sehr schwer gefallen, aber da ich mich entscheiden muss, schnappt sich Richard Burns Rally die TOP-Platzierung, weil ich damit bis heute wohl die meisten Stunden verbracht habe. Unglaublich gute Fahrphysik, dicht gefolgt von Grand Prix Legends, dass auch eine hervorragende Physik nutzt, aber ich mehr Zeit damit verbracht habe mechanischen Grip zu finden, als zu fahren. Ich liebe sie beide, aber mein Herz schlägt für Rally. Finde ich persönlich herausfordernder, als asphaltierte Rundkurse. Deswegen findet sich auf Platz 3 DiRT Rally wieder, dass zwar von der Fahrphysik nicht ganz an Richard Burns Rally kommt, aber doch noch so gut ist, dass es bei mir persönlich Richard Burns Rally als Rallyspiel ersetzt und auch der Rest wie Sound, Grafik und Aufmachung stimmt. Sprich, dass modernere Gewand hat. 

Den vierten Platz würden sich Project Cars und Assetto Corsa teilen. Ersteres "krankt" leider noch an einigen Ecken, aber das Gebotene überzeugt. Von der Fahrphysik hinter Assetto Corsa, dafür schöner. Beide haben einen erwähnenswerten VR-Support und sind für mich die ideale Ergänzung zur schmutzigen Fahrbahn. Den Vorzug erhält Project Cars, weil es in meiner Freundesliste verbreiteter ist.

Last but not least packe ich auf Platz 5 als Porsche-Fan NfS Porsche ... Trackmania, weil ich auch kompetitive Arcaderacer mag ... Grand Prix 3, weil Geoff Crammond schuld ist, an meinem Hang zum Hotlappen, aber da eine Entscheidung her muss und sowieso viele Titel noch ungenannt bleiben, nimmt Trackmania stellvertretend für die Arcaderacer den 5. Platz ein. 

Zusammengefasst:

1. Richard Burns Rally
2. Grand Prix Legends
3. DiRT Rally
4. Project Cars
5. Trackmania


----------



## Lyrreth (1. Juli 2015)

Bin ja eigentlich eher weniger der Rennspiel-Typ, aber ich denke, ich könnte die wenigen Rennspiele, die ich gespielt habe nennen.

1. Dirt 3
2. Trackmania (Nations, falls Du es genau aufschlüsseln willst)

Außer der Reihe, aber vielleicht schließt du diese ja auch ein? 

0.0 Mario Kart 
0.1 Donkey Kong Jet Race
0.2 Moorhuhn Kart 2


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 4. DethKarz


Ich liebe es^^ Hab ich stets auf der Platte.


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2015)

Rangliste aktualisiert.


Ein Early Access Spiel und ein Uralt Spiel (GPL) liegen ganz weit vorne. Das ist jetzt bei GPL schon ein wenig überraschend, natürlich Positiv.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juli 2015)

In der Tat eine merkwürdige Reihenfolge bisher. 
Ein unfertiges Early Access Spiel auf dem 1. Platz und Project Cars, dass immer noch mit jeder Menge Fehler zu kämpfen hat, auf dem 3. Rang.


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> In der Tat eine merkwürdige Reihenfolge bisher.
> Ein unfertiges Early Access Spiel auf dem 1. Platz und Project Cars, dass immer noch mit jeder Menge Fehler zu kämpfen hat, auf dem 3. Rang.



Wobei man sagen muss, dieses Early Access Spiel läuft runder als das angeblich fertige, von den Entwicklern so Hochgepushte selbsternannt beste Rennspiel PCars.

Was mich noch wundert, das die F1 Serie praktisch nicht vorhanden ist, 1 Nennung, und da auch der Titel von 2010, was für mich aber auch noch der beste ist.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, dieses Early Access Spiel läuft runder als das angeblich fertige, von den Entwicklern so Hochgepushte selbsternannt beste Rennspiel PCars.


Mag sein, aber auch Dirt Rally hat noch so einige Macken, z.B. das Force Feedback. Ich finde diese ganz neuen Spiele können sich den Titel "bestes Rennspiel" noch gar nicht verdient haben. 
Ich war ja kurz davor Assetto Corsa mit dem vollen Punkt zu belohnen, andererseits ist der Umfang halt noch relativ mager. 



> Was mich noch wundert, das die F1 Serie praktisch nicht vorhanden ist, 1 Nennung, und da auch der Titel von 2010, was für mich aber auch noch der beste ist.



Die legendäre Grand Prix Reihe von Geoff Crammond ist auch überhaupt nicht vertreten...


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber auch Dirt Rally hat noch so einige Macken, z.B. das Force Feedback. Ich finde diese ganz neuen Spiele können sich den Titel "bestes Rennspiel" noch gar nicht verdient haben.
> Ich war ja kurz davor Assetto Corsa mit dem vollen Punkt zu belohnen, andererseits ist der Umfang halt noch relativ mager.
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem was wohl so einige mit AC haben, ist der schlechte Karriere Modus. Der ist wirklich nicht gerade Motivierend.

Alles andere ist da allerdings vom Umfang her gut.


Bei GP von Geoff Crammond gibt es bisher eine Nennung bei Grand Prix 3.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das Problem was wohl so einige mit AC haben, ist der schlechte Karriere Modus. Der ist wirklich nicht gerade Motivierend.
> 
> Alles andere ist da allerdings vom Umfang her gut.



Assetto Corsa wird ja nicht umsonst von vielen als Hotlap-Simulator bezeichnet. Der Karrieremodus ist wirklich so mies, wie man ihn nur machen kann: Einfach nur eine lieblose Aneinanderreihung schlecht gebalanceter Events reicht da einfach nicht. Ich hoffe mit den angekündigten Konsolenversionen wird da deutlich nachgebessert. Project Cars hat zumindest in dem Punkt gezeigt, wie man es richtig macht.

Die KI von Assetto Corsa ist generell auch nicht wirklich toll, wobei sie auf manchen Strecken besser funktioniert, als auf anderen. Ich nutze Assetto Corsa aber tatsächlich zu 99%, um allein über die Strecken zu ballern. Dafür ist es perfekt geeignet und es gibt meiner Meinung nach keine bessere Alternative (zumindest kenne ich keine).


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa wird ja nicht umsonst von vielen als Hotlap-Simulator bezeichnet. Der Karrieremodus ist wirklich so mies, wie man ihn nur machen kann: Einfach nur eine lieblose Aneinanderreihung schlecht gebalanceter Events reicht da einfach nicht. Ich hoffe mit den angekündigten Konsolenversionen wird da deutlich nachgebessert. Project Cars hat zumindest in dem Punkt gezeigt, wie man es richtig macht.
> 
> Die KI von Assetto Corsa ist generell auch nicht wirklich toll, wobei sie auf manchen Strecken besser funktioniert, als auf anderen. Ich nutze Assetto Corsa aber tatsächlich zu 99%, um allein über die Strecken zu ballern. Dafür ist es perfekt geeignet und es gibt meiner Meinung nach keine bessere Alternative (zumindest kenne ich keine).



Sorry, aber der Karriere Modus von PCars ist doch um keinen deut wirklich besser. Wo ist da eine Karriere wenn ich von Anfang an schon alles spielen kann?
Nene, also so sieht auch kein wirklicher Karriere Modus aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Karriere Modus von PCars ist doch um keinen deut wirklich besser. Wo ist da eine Karriere wenn ich von Anfang an schon alles spielen kann?
> Nene, also so sieht auch kein wirklicher Karriere Modus aus.



In meinen Augen ist das eher ein Vor- als ein Nachteil. Jeder hat andere Interessen, was Fahrzeugklassen angeht. Warum sollte sich jemand, der sich für GT- oder Prototypenrennen interessiert und sich das Spiel vor allem dafür gekauft hat, erst durch andere Fahrzeugklassen quälen müssen, die er überhaupt nicht fahren will? Eine Simulation, in der man Klasse für Klasse erst freispielen muss, kann ziemlich frustrierend sein. Hätte ich z. B. mit den 125cc Karts anfangen müssen, hätte ich vermutlich den Karrieremodus gar nicht erst gespielt. Wer will, kann also alles der Reihe durchspielen. Wer keine Lust dazu hat, fängt in der Klasse an, die er spielen will.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es etwas schwer hierfür eine Liste aufzustellen und zwar aus folgendem Grund:

Als ich über meine Top 5 Titel nachgedacht habe, sind mir keine fünf aktuellen Spiele eingefallen, die es allesamt wert gewesen wären einen Platz in diesem Ranking zu erhalten. Leider ist die Einschränkung lediglich sich auf PC Titel zu beschränken und auf Rennspiele. Demnach habe ich, obwohl es streng genommen ein Rennspiel darstellt, TDU aus meiner Top 5 herausfallen lassen. Das liegt daran, dass es für mich mehr den "Cruisen-", Community- und Chillout-Faktor bedient und wenig Fokus auf Rennen gelegt hat. Zumindest hat die Community das Spiel in jene Richtung getrieben.

So nun genug geschwafelt, meine Top 5:

1. Assetto Corsa
Meiner Meinung nach die beste Rennsimulation auf dem Markt. Das Spiel hat einen guten Umfang. Die Optik ist fantastisch in den Bereichen, die für eine Rennsim von Bedeutung sind. Das Gleiche gilt für die Genauigkeit der Entwickler, seien es die lasergescannten Strecken, das Erstellen der Setups, die Beschreibung dessen oder die Nachvollziehbarkeit der getätigten Änderungen auf der Strecke. Die Server laufen stabil, selbst Mitspieler mit hohem Ping laggen nicht. Die Entwickler halten ihre Termine und Versprechen ein. Alles in Allem grandiose Early Access Arbeit soweit. Rein von den fahrspezifischen Grundbedinungen das Beste wofür ich mir mein Lenkrad vor den Monitor geklemmt habe. Peinlich, dass in der Berichterstattung ein derartiger Hype um PCars betrieben wurde, während die tatsächlich beste Rennsim schon längst auf dem Markt verfügbar war. Kollektive Schelle an alle Berichterstatter an dieser Stelle.

2. iRacing
Die größte und leider auch übermächte Konkurrez zu Assetto. Prinzipiell eine gute Rennsim, anfangs jedoch schwer zu erlernen...um genau zu sein ziemlich lange. Vom reinen Fahren her, sehe ich Assetto klar vorne, schaut man sich jedoch das Gesamtpaket an, bietet iRacing bedeutend mehr, vor allem mehr Competition, und ist zurecht mit größeren Nutzerzahlen gesegnet. Unverschämt ist hingegen die Preispolitik und die Tatsache, dass man ausschließlich mit Equipment jenseits der 500€-Marke bezüglich des Lenkrads erst so richtig konkurrenzfähig wird und auch erst dann das gesamte Feedback des Spiels zu erfahren scheint. Würden Assetto und iRacing von der Organisation und Nutzerzahl identisch sein, würde iRacing definitiv den Kürzeren ziehen.

3. Colin McRae Rally
Gehen wir weg von den Rennsims zu anderen Gefilden. Das beste Rally-Spiel bisher war für mich auch das tatsächlich Erste, das ich angerührt habe. Später kam in meinen Augen nichts mehr dort heran, leider. DiRT Rally ist jedoch auf einem guten Weg, da heißt es Daumen drücken, insbesondere für die verbesserte Lenkradunterstützung. So lange verweilt an dieser Stelle jedoch das gute, alte Colin McRae Rally.

4. DTM Race Driver 2
Jajaja, auch wenn das Fahren gegen andere Spieler und das peitschen über einsame Staubpisten eine Freude ist, waren früher Singleplayer-Spiele a la DTM Race Driver 2 mein Lieblingsgenre und eben jener Titel war meiner Meinung nach das beste "Single-Player-Racing-Spiel-mit-cooler-Story-und-Cutscenes". Schade das darauf heutzutage kein Entwicklerstudio mehr Lust hat. Das wäre so eine Lücke, in die PCars hätte stoßen können... hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette... Auch in der F1 Reihe könnte man da mit mehr Cutscenes mehr Spannung ins Spiel bringen.

5. BMW M3 Challenge
Zu guter Letzt ein Titel aus dem Free-to-play Genre. Bot wunderbares Handling, viele Mod-Strecken, ließ sich super im Mulitplayer spielen und bot aufgrund des identischen Wagens aller Spieler (Achtung Spoiler! - es war ein M3, huehuehue) gleiche Chancen für alle. Die Rennen haben ziemlich Spaß gemacht, waren seinerzeit nicht zu arcadig, sondern recht ausgewogen, und wenn ich so recht überlege kenne ich tatsächlich für kein Rennspiel mehr Strecken-Mods als hierfür. 


Mein Fazit somit:

1. Assetto Corsa (1 Punkt)
2. iRacing (0,5 Punkte)
3. Colin McRae Rally (0,5 Punkte)
4. DTM Race Driver 2 (0,5 Punkte)
5. BMW M3 Challenge (0,5 Punkte)


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2015)

VipersStrike21 schrieb:


> ................. und wenn ich so recht überlege kenne ich tatsächlich für kein Rennspiel mehr Strecken-Mods als hierfür.



Dann geh mal auf die Bierbuden Server KLICK. Allein was du da für die SimBin Racer GTR2/GTLegends/Race07 bekommst reicht für ein ganzes Racing Zockerleben aus. Hunderte von Strecken/Autos/Mods.




VipersStrike21 schrieb:


> Peinlich, dass in der Berichterstattung ein derartiger Hype um PCars betrieben wurde, während die tatsächlich beste Rennsim schon längst auf dem Markt verfügbar war. Kollektive Schelle an alle Berichterstatter an dieser Stelle.



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Habe ich auch nie so richtig verstanden. Zumal, wenn man was über PCars gehört, gesehen hat, dann waren es schnöde Videos über die ach so tolle Grafik. Da flossen wohl mehr Werbe Gelder.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (3. Juli 2015)

Race 07 und Konsorten habe ich nie gespielt. Bin recht spät darauf gestoßen und zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt war es mir grafisch schon total veraltet. Davon abgesehen, hatte ich damals noch kein so großes Faible für Sim-Racing.




Batze schrieb:


> (...) Da flossen wohl mehr Werbe Gelder.



Wenn man sich so einige Aussagen eines gewissen Profi-Rennfahrers zu PCars ansieht, denkt man sich auch seinen Teil... 
Immerhin mittlerweile ein hübscher Running-Gag im Sim-Genre. Also war es doch auch für etwas gut.


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2015)

VipersStrike21 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so einige Aussagen eines gewissen Profi-Rennfahrers zu PCars ansieht, denkt man sich auch seinen Teil...



Wen meinst du?





PS:
Rank Liste aktualisiert. Assetto Corsa setzt sich auf Platz 1.


----------



## Maxim414 (6. Juli 2015)

1. Dirt 3 ... 1 Punkt
2. Project Cars ... 0,5 Punkte
3. Trackmania ... 0,5 Punkte
4. F1: 2010 ... 0,5 Punkte

Hab Dirt 3 damals wie ein verrückter gespielt, hat ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht.
Ansonsten Project Cars, ziemlich gelungen, Trackmania ging immer zum Zocken und zuletzt F1: 2010 was an sich nicht schlecht war nur dieser unglaublich nervige Speicher-Bug, der den kompletten Spielstand zerstört hat, passte nicht ganz zum Spiel  Und F1 2015 kann man getrost vergessen: https://www.mmobase.de/spiele/formel-1-2015/news/neuer-patch-behebt-crashes-und-mehr-5049


----------



## Technodex (9. Juli 2015)

1.NFS Underground 1 
2.NFS Underground 2
3.Split Second Velo City 
4.NFS Most Wanted 1
5.Trackmania Nations Forever


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2015)

List ist aktualisiert.

Es führt immer noch 

*Assetto Corsa*, vor 
*Dirt Rally* und dem Big Oldtimer 
*Grand Prix Legends *, zusammen mit
*Dirt 3* und
*Projekt Cars*


Bist jetzt sind immerhin 40 Verschiedene Racer eingereicht worden.

Danke für die Teilnahme und ich hoffe es geht noch weiter.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Bist jetzt sind immerhin 40 Verschiedene Racer eingereicht worden.
> 
> Danke für die Teilnahme und ich hoffe es geht noch weiter.



Hmm... vielleicht trink ich jetzt noch ein paar Bierchen, leg mir einen 2. Account an und nominiere dann F1 2015. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (11. Juli 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hmm... vielleicht trink ich jetzt noch ein paar Bierchen, leg mir einen 2. Account an und nominiere dann F1 2015.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das würde dann aber bei diesem Game eventuell auffallen, da Punkte zu vergeben.
Eventuell würde sogar mein OpenOfficeCall streiken, weil das Programm mitbekommen würde, das da etwas nicht stimmt wenn ich das eingebe.


----------



## Dragnir (18. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie vermisse ich in der Liste Race Driver:GRID (das erste!) Eigenes Team aufbauen, tolle Atmosphäre, Preisgelder durch Sponsoren etc. Kein Vergleich zu Teil 2. 
Atmosphärisch sehr gelungen war für mich auch NfS Shift (auch das erste) inkl. Ferrari-Mods, war ein extrem authentisches Spielerlebnis.

Daher meine Liste:

1 Project Cars
2 Race Driver:Grid
3 NfS Shift
4 NfS Most Wanted (2005!!) für mich immer noch der beste Teil der Serie. Mit Abstand.
5 GTR 2


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermisse ich in der Liste Race Driver:GRID (das erste!) Eigenes Team aufbauen, tolle Atmosphäre, Preisgelder durch Sponsoren etc. Kein Vergleich zu Teil 2.
> Atmosphärisch sehr gelungen war für mich auch NfS Shift (auch das erste) inkl. Ferrari-Mods, war ein extrem authentisches Spielerlebnis.



RD:Grid sowie auch NfShift habe auch ich, und das als Sim Fan sehr gerne gespielt. 
Tolle Strecken, noch tollere Autos, Guter Karriere Modus und fette Aufrüstbarkeit der Boliden. Einzig mit Lenkrad waren die Spiele nicht wirklich gut spielbar, weil zu Arcade lastig, dafür allerdings mit MS/Xbox Pad umso besser.


----------



## GrumpyBeard (24. Juli 2015)

Meine Top Rennspiele sind momentan:

1. Project Cars
2. Driveclub (ist dann doch recht gut geworden)
3. Alle N64 Formel 1 Rennspiele


----------



## Holdi (31. Juli 2015)

Hi,


PlatzSpielPunkte1Grand Prix 412DTM Racedriver 30,53NFS Porsche0,54F1 20130,55Project Cars0,5

Gruß
Holdi


----------



## Efiraboys (3. August 2015)

Need For speed porsche und die anderen teile sind top, das sind meine Lieblinge


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Bei NFS war (fast) alles vor The Run gut. Außer das grottige Carbon. Aber über was ab einschließlich "The Run" kam, breiten wir lieber den Mantel des Schweigens.


----------



## vreezer (6. August 2015)

Richard Burns Rally 1.0
Live for Speed 0,5
Assetto Corsa 0,5
GPL (Grand Prix Legends) 0,5
Rfactor 2 0,5


----------



## Batze (7. August 2015)

Liste bis Post #43 aktualisiert.

PCars führt vor Assetto Corsa und Dirt Rally.


----------

